# SUPERTRAIN (2013), 19th Annual . . . . .



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

. . . . April 20th-21st, Calgary, CANADA !

Details: http://www.supertrain.ca/

Exhibitors: http://www.supertrain.ca/Exhibitors-Name-2013.html
{my biased summary... at least 3 vendors w/ G-gauge stock, another 3 all-scale vendors possibly with G' at show, no apparent G-gauge manufacturers this yr. but at least 10 international manufacturers of MR equipment ....  } 


To view some of my images from 2012:
http://www.largescalecentral.com/albums/view/11849
{Thanks to Bob McCown, for the album space the last couple yrs. !! }

Thanks to our 2013 sponsors : 
http://www.supertrain.ca/Sponsors.html

The show, Organized/Hosted by the members of C.M.R.S. !
http://www.supertrain.ca/About.html


Hope to see ya there 


that doug c 

"G-Gauge may not RULE, But it GROWS on YA !! " djc'99


p.s over 11K attendees 2012


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

quick summary; record-breaking attendance, happy attendees and vendors, great yr. for aspiring shortlines with track needs plus . . . . 

Here are a couple 'utube vids; 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXSkw5XnM5I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aFHfD6n2XY

Same weekend next yr !


hasta leugo
doug c


----------

